# Bosch Trim Router



## jstegall (Oct 9, 2008)

I would return it to HD. I understand that any company can have a problem, but they should stand behind it. Good luck if you decide to keep it.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm going to return it as in its present state its somewhat useless.

Going to buy the Festool MFK 700 EQ at 5 times the price, mind you…...buy twice, cry twice…...and hopefully never cry again


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Roman, thanks for the review. I have been considering adding one of these to my routers and have always been impressed by Bosch's quality for tools. But this review causes me to reevaluate the purchase. I am sure that a review of the Festool is going to come up. There is no question about the quality of this router.


----------



## JMatt (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. I know lots of guys are putting them in CNC routers but they are removing the motor from the base and putting them in custom mounts. Supposedly the spindle is really good on not having any runout and with the 1 hp motor, it is awesome for the benchtop CNC machines. Sounds like a bad implementation of a good motor. I have a PC893 in my router but I've thought about getting the colt for when I don't need the size, power, or noise of the PC.

I have a DeWalt laminate trimmer that has never let me down. Love that little thing.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you for posting this review. I was looking at that same router; I won't be now.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

I have the Bosch Colt and it is a fantastic router! For such a little guy it works like a big one.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Roman.
You just saved me over a hundred bucks and the frustration.
I had one in my hand last week at HD.
I'll have to go back and look at the Rigid.
I wanted something that takes guides (1-3/16')

Bob


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

Roman, I have the VS version of the Colt and haven't have that problem. One thing to note is that the router is designed that the motor could sliding up/down the case/base easily (for rough adjustment), but you have to rotate the motor clockwise to engage the fine adjustment threads (for fine adjustment). Not sure if you had done that but the fine adjustment threads are what mainly maintains the set height. I still think my Colt is very good in quality, except for the fact that I much prefer double wrench over the spindle lock it has.


----------



## Woodguru (Mar 3, 2009)

Not good news, I too would consider returning it or having it repaired if under warranty. I have two of these routers and used them very often for tandem jobs. I personally love them very much and would not give them up. I also have the PC and Dewalt trim router but always go for the Colt. Good luck.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Love my Colt, no problems here.


----------



## mmax (Dec 9, 2008)

I also have the Colt and have used it for the past year with no problems. Fantastic router.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

sounds like 1 bad apple. as Bosch's routers and the colt as one of them are top notch machines… sad to see so many people here change their minds about this one because of 1 review. there may be more than meets the eye here - either Roman didnt engage the fine-adjusting thread, or maybe this particular one is truly defective. I'd check more into it personally.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear it, roman. I had that one in my hand 2 or 3 weeks back at HD, too, but opted for the RIDGID, partly because it cost less, but also because it had a round base. I figured at some point I was going to want to follow a pattern with an inward curve, and the circle wouldn't have a problem. The square base would. Silly, but I liked it, and it was lighter. I've loved it so far. I cut a few stairstep shapes in plywood with it and my All-In-One clamp guides from Rockler. No slipping, light and easy to use. I've actually been planning to write a little review of that one at some point. It's really right between a Dremel and small router. I did a lot of the work with 3 fingers of one hand on the base, casually moving it around. It's so light and easy to use.

I noticed this Bosch laminate trimmer was the Rockler Deal of the Day this past week - refurb'd, and almost bought it as a backup, and because it can be put in a CNC machine that I dream of one day building, but I let the deal pass. Now I think I might be glad I did.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Never used the Bosch. I have 2 of the PC and we bought a new Freud at work. I still prefer my PC. I've had mine abiut 10 years now and no problem with either one.


----------



## JayDee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have the Colt and love it. With mine, you turn and lock the casing to the motor before clamping. I've never had a problem with it slipping.


----------



## mrsawdust (Aug 19, 2008)

Roman, sorry to hear about your bad experience. you should return it, immediately. i too, have the Bosch Colt 1hp variable speed and wouldn't trade it - fine tool.i'm curious about the "white" metal, because mine is machined aluminum. excellent quality throughout. good luck.

mike


----------



## Emeralds (Aug 24, 2008)

Roman:

Call Bosch and I can virtually guarantee they will make it right. I'm a HUGE Bosch groupie simply because of their impeccable CS. Manufacturing aside (there will always be problem units and bad designs, it's inevitable and unavoidable) I own half a dozen Bosch machines and have yet to have had an issue that was not dealt with to my satisfaction. I'm not saying that everything they make is as well made as it could be. What I am saying is that they will stand behind everything they sell for as long as you own it. This has been my ongoing experience with them and it's worth its weight in gold.

Bosch 1-877-267-2499


----------



## PirateOfCatan (Feb 3, 2009)

I am also in the camp of Colt groupie. A co-workers has one that they put some gauges in. They are in the main body and make the adjustment of the base more difficult. I have had no problems with mine and love it.

Hey Redshirt013- My model has the spindle lock and a wrench slot. It came with both wrenches as well. Take a look yours might also have it. Mine is about to have its first birthday. Gift ideas include a new patter bit and a handmade 1/4 Plexiglas sled.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Hate to break up this Bosch love fest but I have read several reviews of this router and the locking mechanism seems to be an issue. I love Bosch tools I own quite a few and I was planning on buying this router. Its good to hear all the rest of you guys saying that you don't have a problem…so maybe it is an isolated manufacturing defect, or something that was a problem on the older models..etc. There is nothing like a router this size to have kicking around to do small round overs and knock edges off table tops.


----------



## UVA (Jan 24, 2009)

I have the Bosch Colt and it is terrific, no problems at all. I use it all the time with a 1/8" roundover bit to soften edges and a 1/16" straight bit to mortise hinges freehand. I wouldn't be without it.


----------



## DonFaulk0517 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have the same router and when rotated to the "lock" position mine stays in place with no vertical movement. I use it more than my other routers and love it! I would take yours back or contact Bosch for a warranty repair.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Gotta say, I think you simply got a defect. I've had mine a year and haven't experienced what you describe in the least. I'd repurchase if it vanished today. I will say I think the variable speed on the model I have is a little unwarranted. It's really not meant for bits that would require slowing the rotation.

That said, I do have one complaint - the bit visibility is not great. For a router that wlil be used in a lot of shops for intricate detailed work, I would have liked to have had a stock clear base and a better line of sight to the action.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Built on a friday…about one out of five tools of any brand seem to be defective.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Its possible that I got the defective one but having a little experience with that "white metal".........it bends and wears under constant use.

I might add that I use my trim router a lot and there are days when it runs all day, day after day…...not just turn it on, run it for ten minutes and then back on the shelf for months.

I have a Bosch belt sander…...love it, same for their jig saw.

I am not really a fan of returnming things as I always judge how long it takes to drive there, walk across their gigantic parking lots, fill in paper work, then stand in long lines, and then have to debate whether I am right or I am wrong to some one who has little clue. Take all that time and compare it to what money I could have made if I just stayed home and worked. Often its just not worth it.

Buy once, cry once….............Festool, here I come at 5 times the price


----------



## rickf16 (Aug 5, 2008)

Have the colt also, Use it a lot when I can. Great router! Ditto what Jeff said though, can't figure why it has V/S.


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

Yepper, take that puppy back to where you found it. I have one of these and I would buy another in a heartbeat. So I think you just got a lemon. Return it for another and you'll be glad you did.

always,
J.C.


----------



## TThomas (Dec 16, 2008)

Man…I have had this router for awhile with no problems….we use it allot…love the tilted base option, great tool…if it broke I would buy the same one….


----------



## Schummie (Feb 3, 2008)

I have also this router and I love him, it a great router for me.
The only downside for me is, that mine has no speed control, because I have also light
problem with my hands it hurts when I use him.
I'm searching now for a lose speed control who also is usable on a router with soft start.

Schummie.


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

Hey P.O.C. thanks for the head's up, my Colt came with one wrench only and I just checked and did found two flat spots ground into the spindle for a wrench. However neither the wrench that came with Bosch nor any of my forged wrenches is thin enough to fit it the narrow flat spot. Never thought in my life I would purposely look for a stamped one.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I guess I lucked out with my *COLT* , as I haven't had any problems with it at all to date. I usually have the opposite kind of luck with tool purchases . Seems as though if there are any out there that are defective , I end up buying one of them . : ( However , I have two BOSCH units that are perfect . Both are VS and I use that feature to help avoid possible "burning" of profiles on woods such as Cherry or Maple when I have to slow down the feed rate at the end of a cut or corner , etc.. The *VS control *isn't there just for bit sizes : )

I also have several *PC* routers and I use after-market speed controls on all of them as well as my *PC* random orbit sanders . You don't always have to listen to screaming motors or need full power to get the job done ! 
Try it sometime , you'll like it !


----------



## jake (Apr 5, 2008)

I too own a colt and have had a year of heavy use with it and no problems. I have read some threads on other sites that have talked about spotty quality. I think this is true of all of the manufactures now, as most items are coming out of China and while Bosch is usually better in quality control than most, they too must have some problems. I seriously considered the new Craftsman, that has gotten great reviews and their entire new router line, overall is very well received by most reviewers. It has many features for a good price when you use the Craftsman Club flyers. I have purchased mostly Bosch tools in the past and love them but it seems like all of the companies are competing for price, HD and Lowes keep lowering prices on DB models, you wonder at what expense of quality are they able to do that- as tools have traditionally have had low markup and few deals. Sorry to hear of your problem but I think it was more of a fluke than representative of the line.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

I have the colt and it's flawless must be the water


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

So I'm looking for a trim router and have thinned the herd two the VS Bosch Colt and the VS Makita RT0701.

They are very comparable in just about every way, so I made pilgrimages to the BORGs to get a hands on and price check.

The depth adjustment on the Colt is quite nice ….. BUT ….. it was easy to rotate the router body in the base with just modest hand pressure…. even though the clamp was locked tight And once disengaged from the threads, it only took modest hand pressure to slide the body up and down in the base.

So my conclusion, after looking closely at the mechanism, is that this is a significant design flaw, as you're relying on clamp pressure to hold the router put in the base. But because the router has a plastic body, with three metal bearing pads spaced 120 deg apart around the circumference, the pressure of the clamp makes the plastic body flex, and so it never really tightens up hard, metal on metal, all the way around.

Looks like I'll be getting the Makita.


----------

